# Specialized slim shims for 9 speed ultergra 6600 STI



## jaimemmm (Apr 17, 2007)

Will Specialed slim shims (compatible with ultergra) for 9 speed 6600 work with triple cranksets? Thanks:idea:


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

jaimemmm said:


> Will Specialed slim shims (compatible with ultergra) for 9 speed 6600 work with triple cranksets? Thanks:idea:


Do you mean 9 speed *6500*? If so, yes the Specialized shims work with the triple shifters. I installed a set on my wife's Ultegra 6500 triple. Works dandy.


----------

